# A Question For Sliding Compound Miter Saw Owners



## sweensdv

I recently purchased a SCMS and my Owners Manual says to use machine oil to lubricate the sliding rails, whatever that is. The only machine oil I can come up with is Sewing Machine Oil but that just doesn't sound right. So, what do you all use on your saws sliding rails? I was thinking some kind of dry lubricant might be best but I thought I'd ask before I use that. Thanks.


----------



## rrich

I have a DeWalt 708 which I bought new. It is used almost every day in the shop. 

I can not remember putting any lube on the slider rails. However I may have used something like 3 in 1 when I first set the saw up. (Too many years ago to remember.) 

I think that if I were installing the saw today I would use something like Jig-A-Loo {http://www.jigaloo.com/ca/e_home.php} or paraffin. Oil just collects too much dust.


----------



## Dave Paine

I would use a dry lube, if you feel the rails need to be lubricated.

The local hardware store should have lots of options for dry lube.

I would not want to use oil, there is so much dust kicked around when you use the tool, I know it would stick to oil.


----------



## jschaben

http://www.blastergroup.com.au/dry-teflon-lube.html

I found this stuff at Home Depot a while back. Works very well, I did the plunge rods on routers with it. Haven't done scms yet. I agree with nothing sticky and no silicone.:smile:


----------



## GeorgeC

I have used WD-40, Lithium based sprays and silicone sprays. The silicone sprays probably last the longest.

George


----------



## cabinetman

If I were you (and I'm not), I would read the owners manual to see what is recommended if anything. If nothing is recommended, I would just keep it blown out clean.









 







.


----------



## sweensdv

cabinetman said:


> If I were you (and I'm not), I would read the owners manual to see what is recommended if anything. If nothing is recommended, I would just keep it blown out clean.


cabinetman, I did read the Owners Manual, see the very first sentence of my posting. Do you know what they might be referring too by machine oil?


----------



## Dave Paine

I think it is a generic term for a medium density oil used for miscellaneous lubrication of machine parts.

This service is no pressure, no torque.

I used to get "3-in-1" in a little can. I do not know if they still make this, my can is 30 years old.

A dry lube is going to be better.


----------



## cabinetman

sweensdv said:


> cabinetman, I did read the Owners Manual, see the very first sentence of my posting. Do you know what they might be referring too by machine oil?


Machine oil AFAIK refers to "sewing machine oil" or IOW a light weight oil, usually 10w. You can make a "machine oil" with a few simple home ingredients.

Add two parts food grade mineral oil to one part of kerosene for every two parts of SAE 20w motor oil. For example, to make a small amount, mix 2 tsp. mineral oil, 2 tsp. 20w motor oil and 1 tsp. kerosene.










 







.


----------



## CenCal_Sawyer

*Machine oil is machine oil...*

Machine oil is a medium viscousity oil that protects from wear, oxidation, and heat/friction. It helps prevent foreign materials from permanent adhesion while not breaking down seals such as o-rings with the exception of Delrin parts. That being said there are tons of products on the market that do the same things. It's a matter of preference. Dri-lubes are great for any parts that might be subject to saw dust. Lithiums work well but the buildup sucks. 3-n-1 is the old stand by and easy to find at any hardware store. Silicones are given a bad rap in my opinion because people say they interfer with finishes however by the time I'm finishing my project I've sanded all my parts and I'm not too worried. However my personal favorite for my scms rails is paste wax, it does everything the machine oil does with added benefit of being long lasting and cheap. Hope this helps you decide.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures

sweensdv said:


> cabinetman, I did read the Owners Manual, see the very first sentence of my posting. Do you know what they might be referring too by machine oil?


Machine oil is also known as sewing machine oil. It is a light weight oil, about a 5wt, or 10wt. 

Personally, I prefer DuPont dry wax lube with Teflon, for anything in the shop that moves slow, like the adjusters on the table saw, column on the drill press, and the guide rods on a scms. It dries to a white film that doesn't attract dust.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Tedstor

I just recently discovered Motorcycle Chain Lube to be a good WW machine lube too. It repels dirt and moisture. However, the other recomendation for DuPont Dry wax sounds like the same stuff, and is most likely a lot cheaper. But in the event you can't find DuPont locally, any motorcycle shop will carry the chain lube.


----------



## firehawkmph

I have two SCMS's and gave my buddy the third one. Together they have around 30 years on them. Never lubed them, just kept them clean. If you want to lube them, I would just use a good automotive wax or one of the Boeing products for protecting metal tops from rust. I don't see why the factory would want you to oil them. What kind of saw is it?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sweensdv

Mike, it's a Makita LS1016L. I'm not a fan at all of using automotive wax on any of my woodworking tools but I do like the previous suggestions of using Johnson Paste Wax. When and if the time comes that my saw does need a lubrication touch-up I'll probably try that first.


----------



## WillemJM

Any Walmart or Lowes, made in America. :smile:

http://www2.dupont.com/Consumer_Lubricants/en_US/products/multi_use_lubricant.html


----------



## dbhost

My HF slider manual says to use dry lube...


----------



## Leo G

I never put any kind of liquid lube on my rails. I just wax them.


----------

